# Primi!?



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, All:

So, yesterday, I was checking on a small, unhatched clutch of vent eggs, and while all of the emryos are developing fine, one of them, for some reason, broke free of its egg and is currently floating free in the water with the other eggs in the pitri dish. Strangely enough, it still appears to be fine, though I don't hold out much hope for its continued well being. The eggs are 8 days old today, and have several more days to go before they are developed enough to hatch as fully formed tads. I've never had this happen before, and I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this, and might have an idea how it may have happened. Thanks!

- Josh


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

seen it, yes.

why, I dont know.

usually the tad makes it. I just keep the petri dish a bit more full of water.

Hopefully yours does fine.


Best,

S


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah, well that's somewhat comforting, at least. I added more water to the dish when I noticed this so that the embryo remains fully suspended. I'll keep an eye on him, of course. Assuming it does survive, do these guys tend to experience a greater risk of encountering developomental problems, or morph out as weaker adults? Thanks!

- Josh


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I have seen it many times in my group of Red Vents. It happens particularly often from eggs from one of the two females. If they make it past the first couple days - they are usually fine. I have observed no tendency for weaker or smaller froglets, or developmental problems.

I do notice that it seems to happen when temps in my frog room are higher (summer months) - but that could be a function of higher temps or lower ambient humidity (with the A/C on). But that is just anecdotal - no real data.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

It happens with me as well. My cobalts always lay six eggs, five together and one apart. So far the one separate egg starts developing normally and then invariably hatches early, the early hatch tad has so far always died. The rest of the eggs develop normally.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, 'fraid the little guy didn't make it, but the rest of the tads from the clutch hatched out fine. Kinda hope this doesn't become a common occurence, though...

- Josh


----------

